# 5.10 Impact vs. Teva Links



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

This question seems to come up often and I thought I'd chime in with my opinions. I ride technical, rocky terrain in Arizona. I do swap back and forth from flats to clips, but I'd venture that 70% or so of my riding is on flats.

The photos I'll show below are of my 5.10 Impact Lows. These shoes are nearly exactly two years old.


IMG_0217 by dbozman1173, on Flickr


IMG_0219 by dbozman1173, on Flickr

As you can see, I've gotten the best of these, but given the terrain, I'm pleased with the overall durability. I typically wear a size 10 in most sneakers and these are no exception. The 10 was perfect and the shoes did not stretch. The 5.10s are heavy and bulky shoes and I did notice it. On the other hand, they stick to pedals like you would not believe. If anything, they're too sticky as it's tough to actually reposition your foot short of lifting it and moving it.

Since the Impacts are clearly worn out, I decided to give the Teva Links a try. Each shoe came with three different colors of laces. Sadly, I didn't have time to swap to the black ones before shaking them down.


IMG_0218 by dbozman1173, on Flickr


IMG_0220 by dbozman1173, on Flickr

The Tevas, again in size 10, fit my foot a bit more like a skate shoe and less like a boat. Oddly, they seem a touch narrow to size. I have long, thin feet and felt some pressure at the widest part of my foot for about half an hour, before the shoe felt like it stretched just a bit to fit.

Overall grip on the pedals was quite high, perhaps 90% or so of a 5.10. The sole is also very stiff, probably a touch stiffer in the pedalling platform than the 5.10. I also noticed the lack of heft. I don't have a scale, but the Tevas are clearly lighter than the 5.10s.

Obviously, no report yet on longevity of the Tevas.

I will say, for now, I'm pleased with the Links. They are stiff, fit my feet well, light weight and plenty sticky.

If you need maximum pedal stiction, don't mind the weight and want the bulk, the 5.10 is probably your choice. The Tevas are much lighter duty, almost as sticky and stiffer in the sole (which may be an issue if you do a lot of hike-a-biking).

Hope this was helpful


----------



## Vah_Nay (Aug 31, 2011)

I have been curious about the Teva Links. I wear the women's 5.10 Karver. It's a beast of a shoe, and if it weren't so much more sticky on flats, there's no way I would've bought them initially. I don't need a such a DH-oriented shoe, but I wanted that tread tread pattern.

They're holding up fine, and despite their bulk and butt ugliness, they're great. I expect them to last me a while. But when I saw the Teva Links I wondered how they compared, since they're pretty normal-looking. Thanks for the post and it would be great to hear how the Links hold up over time.


----------



## further (May 17, 2010)

Blatant....which flats are you running with the 5.10 and links? I love my 5.10s but they are boat anchors.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Mostly Deity Decoy, but recently switched to the new Blackspire pedals.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

I like the 5.10 Impacts for DH and the 5.10 Freeriders for everything else. Teva Links seem like decent shoes, but there have been too many people who have had the pedal pins tear them up in a short amount of time. You should be able to find the threads if you do a search. Don't plan to get near the amount of life out of them that you did your 5.10s. Pulled these pics from other threads. Both happened in a matter of months. It's actually easy to see how they could get torn up easier with the thin walls rather than the rubber dots.

Read this:
https://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/teva-pinner-sole-wearing-out-fast-772620.html

Teva Links

















My 5.10 Freeriders after 2 seasons and ALOT of riding in CO:


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

That's OK for me. I'm typically happy to get a year of solid use out of a pair of shoes. The sticky rubber on the Impacts really dry-rotted here in Arizona, where our typical summer humidity is in the single digits.

Both are great shoes. The Teva does seem to fit my foot a bit better.


----------



## VII (Jul 12, 2012)

If you do a lot of uphill pedaling, the lighter Teva Links are a very big plus. The Impacts are quite heavy. It's like getting Ti pedals for cheap!


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

Just ordered Links to compliment my Impact (1) Mids. I needed something for going up.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Can anyone compare the weight of the Teva's to a 510 shoe other than the Impacts? Like the Freeride or Spitfire?


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

Few grams lighter than a freeride.


----------



## Giant Chachi (Jan 9, 2012)

After about 2 months of riding the Links, I am really liking them. The fit was a bit small I thought, as I normally wear a 9.5, and these were a hair snug, but they broke in nicely and are comfortable. I was torn between the Links and Impacts when researching, and ended up with the Links for two reasons.....1) My riding buddy has the Impacts....that would be lame for both of us to be wearing the same shoe, and 2) he has always commented that they were tanks. We do a lot of climbing here in Oregon to be able to go downhill, so the weight is a factor I think Plus, the Links were about 10-15% cheaper anywhere I looked.


----------



## fuenstock (May 14, 2006)

I also have both 5:10 impact lows and teva link mids. I use the impacts for dh and the links for every thing else. Less grip with the links than the impacts, but the weight is noticable on long climbing rides. On my very cheap kitchen scale the link mid weights just over 16 once and a impact weights 19 1/2 onces. so for the pair the links are just over 7 onces less than the impacts!


----------



## excaliber (May 1, 2012)

After reading I decided on the Teva links. Shoemall has them right now for 69.99 + free shipping on Ebay.


----------



## dream5hift (Aug 15, 2012)

I ordered mine from shoe mall through eBay too. But its same price on their website. Should get it Friday. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ecfritts (Sep 8, 2012)

Great thread...I was thinking Teva pinners...but now not so sure.


----------



## C 73 (Jun 21, 2012)

5.10 all the way


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

5.10 Freeriders FTW


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I own both types of shoes. I wear 5.10s for DH and wear the Tevas for trail riding. I tried the Tevas for DH but they did not grip the pedals, my feet kept sliding on descents and popped off on gnarly tech. 
The Tevas are more comfy on long trail rides whereas the 5.10s are stiffer and better suited to DH type riding.


----------



## MTBCanuck (May 19, 2011)

I recently bought the Teva Pinners (same sole as the Links) and 510 freeriders. The freeriders feel better on the feet, just the right amount of sole flex, and much stickier. Overall the freerider sole design wins hands down.


----------



## sum1noc (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm happy with my Teva Links, all black. The 5.10 are great shoes, but I like the Teva's better.


----------



## factorybelt (May 30, 2011)

I went with Pinners. For me it was the right mix of form and function. I wear the brown pair with jeans to work and I find them pleasantly understated.


----------



## Aaen (Sep 22, 2012)

How are you finding the teva links to be sized? I typically wear a 11.5(us) shoe and it fits perfectly, but most cycling shoes tend to be smaller, imo. Nobody around me sells these and i am looking for a pair of flats to wear. Well mec sells them but they are currently out of stock with my size. 

I'm a recent convert back from clipless, i do miss the security when going over rock gardens, etct, but boy do i ever like going back to flats for jumps, and more scary stuff. 

Steve

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## pal251 (Aug 12, 2012)

I wear a size 13 running shoe and my specialized tahoe shoe is 47 EU size. What do you reccomend for size? I might order a couple sizes and send one back that does not fit

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

For what it's worth I just got the Links in size 10, they fit well. Just a hair smaller than my 5.10 freeride size 10 (but those are well worn), so I think they're identical in sizing to the freerides. I also wear size 43 Sidi Giau's.


----------



## morrisix (May 15, 2011)

Anybody try Vans Gravel?


----------



## gc4rr (Mar 29, 2012)

good deal....been looking around for a possible replacement of my 5.10 Impacts, getting tired of the bulkyness


----------



## Vah_Nay (Aug 31, 2011)

Just FYI, in these last days on www.hucknroll.com (before they move to www.competetivecyclist.com), I used the promo code SAVE50 to score some Teva Links for $50ish shipped.


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

If you think the Impacts are too bulky you might wanna check out the new Freerider VXi:
First Look: 2013 Five Ten Freerider VXi and Dirtbag Shoes - Features - Vital MTB


----------



## bluedirt (Oct 15, 2012)

loving the look of the Teva links. I think a pair may be needed


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Karvers are still lighter than many SPD shoes without cleat attached. I went from 5.10 Freerider, to Impact, to Karver and I'm sticking to the Karvers. I actually like the low cut boot feel. I don't miss having to pick vegetation off my shoes and having to dump chunky dirt out of my shoes mid-ride.


----------



## maninthebox (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't have any experience with the Tevas, but I recently purchased 5.10 Impacts and like them a lot. They are a little heavier than I thought they would be, but they are extremely comfortable and really do stick to the pedals. I immediately felt an improvement in pedaling power and control.


----------



## laine (Oct 4, 2012)

*5.10 Karver vs. Teva Links?*

Anyone compare the 5.10 Karver with the Teva Links, specifically?

I'm new to mtn biking (and this site - which is why I have to piggyback on this thread - I don't have enough to start a new thread), and I've been riding my platform pedals (Blackspire Big Slim MKII pedals) with some trail running shoes. While comfy, they don't have much grip/stability on the pedals, so I thought I'd look into proper shoes.

Here's the catch. I'm a chick with small feet - women's 6.5. So my only real options seem to be the women's 5.10 Karver and the Teva Links. I'm mostly doing XC/Trail riding, though it can be hilly (I'm in the SF Bay Area). Do I really need something as sticky as the 5.10s? Or should the Tevas be ok?

Looks like the Vans Gravel size down to fit me too, but I haven't heard much about them.

Anyone try these and want to share a comparison?

thanks,
laine


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

How fashion conscious are ya?

The Karvers probably won't look that good, with how bulky and boot-like they are. Their stability and support are definitely pluses, if you have a tendency to roll your ankles. That's the main reason i love mine over Freeriders, especially considering how I've had some ankle sprains in the past with the Freeriders.

The Links would look much better, and if they're like Freeriders and have a stiffer midsole, it would feel much better on pedals than trail running (and skate shoes), and would virtually eliminate foot fatigue, but they're fairly low profile and don't offer much protection or support... 

Take that for what it's worth. I haven't tried the Links, so I'm basically going off of my assumption that they are similar to Freeriders. I'm all for the Karver, for my intents and purposes, but I have trouble recommending it to ya, even if you don't mind how funny they may look on ya, particularly if you like to wear lightweight, thin, and close fitting clothes. They really are that big and bulky.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

laine said:


> I'm mostly doing XC/Trail riding, though it can be hilly (I'm in the SF Bay Area). Do I really need something as sticky as the 5.10s? Or should the Tevas be ok?


I ride in the SF Bay Area too. I'm also new to riding flat pedals, because before that I had always ridden clipless pedals. I wasn't sure how I was going to like it, so I didn't want to spend too much money. I opted for the Teva Pinners. They have been fine for me so far. I would really like to try some 510 Freeriders though.

I think the Teva's would be fine for you. And I also think having sticky 5.10's would be good too. I think sticky would be better, but you will be fine with either choice.


----------



## Vah_Nay (Aug 31, 2011)

I have the Karvers and recently purchased a pair of Links b/c they were 50% off. Tried the Links this weekend, and while they are definitely less bulky and more attractive, the Karvers are much gripper. I didn't feel the Link's sole distinguished itself at all in that regard. 

I don't know what the trails are like in the Bay Area. Where I live in NC they are very rooty. And I prefer the grippier Karver sole. Though I'm sure I'll get some use out of the Links.


----------



## kevinv89 (Oct 22, 2012)

I love my 5.10's!


----------



## laine (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for your help folks. I ended up ordering both to try them on to see which felt better. Wow, I couldn't believe how uncomfortable the Karvers were. There was no cushion/arch support and the high cuff hit my ankle at just the wrong place. I did like the stickiness, but just walking in them was painful, rubbing on my ankle. Already sent them back. I'd definitely be interested in trying 5.10s again. Maybe they'll make another model in women's sizes at some point. I hope.

*(If any of you 5.10 reps are reading this, give women more options!!!!!!)*

So I ordered the Teva Links in both the Men's 5 and 5.5 to figure out the right size. They were so much more comfortable when I put them on. Here's my question:
How tight/snug should the fit be? I know different shoes should fit in different ways, like my road clipless (Sidi) or something like ski boots.
Should my toe just touch the front or should there be a little room?

Both seem comfortable for the 10 minutes I'm wearing them inside my apt. I can't really do a test ride and then return the pair I don't keep.

thanks,
laine


----------



## pal251 (Aug 12, 2012)

laine said:


> Thanks for your help folks. I ended up ordering both to try them on to see which felt better. Wow, I couldn't believe how uncomfortable the Karvers were. There was no cushion/arch support and the high cuff hit my ankle at just the wrong place. I did like the stickiness, but just walking in them was painful, rubbing on my ankle. Already sent them back. I'd definitely be interested in trying 5.10s again. Maybe they'll make another model in women's sizes at some point. I hope.
> 
> *(If any of you 5.10 reps are reading this, give women more options!!!!!!)*
> 
> ...


I'm not a woman but my links have about a thumbs width at the end between toes and front. I've bad my links for a couple weeks and I love them so far.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

If you walk in them with comfort then they'll be fine. 
Riding gives a bit more leeway with fit. I ride with 5.10 freeriders and Links, the freeriders fit more loosely in general but neither is a problem on pedals. Just give your toes 'normal' walking room. 


laine said:


> Thanks for your help folks. I ended up ordering both to try them on to see which felt better. Wow, I couldn't believe how uncomfortable the Karvers were. There was no cushion/arch support and the high cuff hit my ankle at just the wrong place. I did like the stickiness, but just walking in them was painful, rubbing on my ankle. Already sent them back. I'd definitely be interested in trying 5.10s again. Maybe they'll make another model in women's sizes at some point. I hope.
> 
> *(If any of you 5.10 reps are reading this, give women more options!!!!!!)*
> 
> ...


----------



## toni31 (Jul 22, 2012)

Are there any flat shoes there are really waterproof?

I am tired of walking in wet shoes in winter...

I find it ridiculous that manufactures like five ten havent heard or they just dont care to make 'winter version' of the same shoe just by placing gore-tex membrane inside the shoe.

In fact, as an advanced version of winter shoe, I would even like to have something like this from five ten:

Crossover GTX A waterproof trail shoe from La Sportiva

This is an ordinary shoe with gore-tex membrane, plus it has this gaiters at the top, which is also gore-tex.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

As far as water "resistance", the Teva Links have a treatment that is supposed to repel water. I haven't tested mine for that, but others may have.
As far as fit...I normally wear a 44-10.5, and the Links are a touch too large. Coming from Sidi's, I like shoes to fit snug, and they don't. That said, I think they're a great shoe.


----------



## Coondog#77 (Aug 13, 2012)

I haven't decided which shoe i'm going to get (Links or Freerider), but I'm really curious if the Links shoe breathes any better than the Freerider, since my feet sweat like pigs here in Arizona.


----------



## dworley505 (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I'm about to order some of the Teva Links Mids. They look so tight, and protective. I ride AM style stuff so they should work out great!



EDIT: Just scored a pair of the mids from amazon for 70 bucks :thumbsup:


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 25, 2012)

No experience with 5-10's but I've been extremely happy with my Pinners. Only complaint is the tongue has too much padding for my taste.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I wanted to follow up on this post after nearly five months. I still rotate shoes between the Tevas and my other pair of 5.10 Impact Lows. I almost never run clips anymore.

The Tevas are still holding in nicely with no noticeable wear. I do have to say, though, after extended use I find that my preference has gone back to the 5.10s. I don't have a clearly reasoned response as to why. All my initial points still hold true: The Tevas are light and actually fit my foot a bit better than the 5.10s. But for my style of riding, I think I value the absolute stickiness of the Impact vs the more versatile but less sticky Tevas.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Blatant said:


> I wanted to follow up on this post after nearly five months. I still rotate shoes between the Tevas and my other pair of 5.10 Impact Lows. I almost never run clips anymore.
> 
> The Tevas are still holding in nicely with no noticeable wear. I do have to say, though, after extended use I find that my preference has gone back to the 5.10s. *I don't have a clearly reasoned response as to why*. All my initial points still hold true: The Tevas are light and actually fit my foot a bit better than the 5.10s. But for my style of riding, I think I value the absolute stickiness of the Impact vs the more versatile but less sticky Tevas.


Haha, with opinions-forget feeling the need to rationalize anything with reason. It's a feeling.

I've never been the biggest fan of my 5.10 Freerider's when I'm off the bike. Walking around in them, they're clunky. Even with the proper fit, I find some weird wiggle room. But on the bike, it becomes blissful. Though I've switched to Super Feet inserts, I've still got my first pair of Freerider's nearly a year and a half later.


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

I was just about to finalize a purchase on the Links when I found this thread and a couple others talking about 'premature' wear. My current 5.10 Freeriders aren't quite a year old (purchased 12/20/2011) and they look like some of the Links posted earlier in the thread. Maybe worse, actually. There are spots on both of my shoes that are broken through the black part of the sole. Previous to the 5.10's I wore whatever Vans skate shoes I could find reasonably cheap. Those held up better, but I appreciate the stiffer soles of the 5.10's.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

I ride Sombrio Shazams... They are... RAD.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Blatant said:


> I wanted to follow up on this post after nearly five months. I still rotate shoes between the Tevas and my other pair of 5.10 Impact Lows. I almost never run clips anymore.
> 
> The Tevas are still holding in nicely with no noticeable wear. I do have to say, though, after extended use I find that my preference has gone back to the 5.10s. I don't have a clearly reasoned response as to why. All my initial points still hold true: The Tevas are light and actually fit my foot a bit better than the 5.10s. But for my style of riding, I think I value the absolute stickiness of the Impact vs the more versatile but less sticky Tevas.


Would you still rate the stickiness at 90% of what 5.10 rubber is now that you've had more experience with them? And are there any benefits to the 5.10s other than the stickiness of the rubber?

Your review of the Links is really making me lean towards picking up a pair, especially since 5.10 sells a resole kit so you can put their rubber on anything.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Pay attention to the different compounds 5.10 offers. I had S1 compound soles in my Freeriders, Impacts, and Karvers. The C4 found on their primary resole kit sounds like it's their softer and stickier compound, typically found on their climbing shoes.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Varaxis said:


> Pay attention to the different compounds 5.10 offers. I had S1 compound soles in my Freeriders, Impacts, and Karvers. The C4 found on their primary resole kit sounds like it's their softer and stickier compound, typically found on their climbing shoes.


Good point, I wasn't aware they were using different compounds but that would make sense that they would. I could see the C4 rubber getting torn up but I have employee pricing on their stuff so even if I had to resole a few times it wouldn't be a huge cost. Based on what I have read here I think I am going to pull the trigger on the Links, thanks Blatant for the review, definitely very helpful. And thanks Varaxis for bringing up the point on the 5.10 compounds.


----------



## nmh (Feb 28, 2009)

I had used the 510 Karvers for 3 years, are wide and did great. Needed to replace, tried the Teva Links, too narrow for me. Ended up buying 2 pairs of 510's, Sam Hill's in my regular size, and the Impacts a size larger. With the winter riding, I need more room for a sock liner and waterproof socks. The 510' run true in length and are a fuller cut shoe, some say wide, I say perfect. Also, was using a 5 year old pair of Sun Ringle CoMag pedals(not sold anymore), were great, just picked up the Canfield Bros Crampon Ultimates. Grip is 100%.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Any updates to their wear factor Blatant? 

I'm stuck between these, the Shimano AM41 and Five Ten Freeriders, or simply going back to my tried and true Vans with some waffle soles.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Honestly, I bought another pair of Impact Lows and haven't worn the Tevas in awhile. In that regard, they're wearing great!!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry to resurrect such an old thread but wanted to share something I discovered so hopefully the next guy won't have the same issue I did.

Long story short I was never happy with how my tevas fit, feet would actually get numb the longer I rode and soles always felt too thick and bulky. Thought it had to do with really thick tongue and too thick of a sole rubber so actually went back to clueless for a while. 

Decided to switch back to flats recently, pulled the tevas out and thought I would pull out the footbed to see about swapping for a thinner one. 

Low and behold I discovered there were TWO footbed liners in each shoe! Took the second one out of each, went for a ride and voila, shoes now feel spot on perfect. 

Sorry if others had discovered this sooner but wanted to post just in case...


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Jarlaxle said:


> Low and behold I discovered there were TWO footbed liners in each shoe! Took the second one out of each, went for a ride and voila, shoes now feel spot on perfect.
> 
> Sorry if others had discovered this sooner but wanted to post just in case...


That's a funny one! :blush: I prefer the fit of the Links over the 5-10 XVi's and honestly can't tell much difference in riding either one.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

I ended up grabbing some of the Links Mids as well and I've been really happy with them. I haven't resoled them with 5.10 rubber yet but I think I will in the future as my only complaint is that the grip is less than what I want.


----------



## Coondog#77 (Aug 13, 2012)

I have tried both the 5.10 freeriders and the Teva Pinner shoes, both in a size 9. 

The pinners are comfortable and are great for my narrow feet, but were still a half size too large IMO. The soles are a standard skate sole that offers nice traction while hiking, but they did not grip my Crampon pedals all that well.

The 5.10's are a little wider but not by much and could also have been a half size smaller for that glove-like fit. The soles are stiffer (less flexy) and offer great traction on my flats. They are okay for hiking, but not on the loose stuff.

Bottom line: Go with the 5.10's they grip better and even ventilate better than the Teva's


----------

